# VSL Synchron Woodwinds! - 2nd soloists available



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

It's finally here - Synchron Woodwinds!
13 soloists and 7 ensembles: Piccolo, Flute 1+2, Alto Flute, French Oboe 1+2, English Horn, Clarinet in Bb 1+2, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon 1+2, Contrabassoon, Flutes a3, Oboes a3, Clarinets a3, Bassoon a3, Tutti Woodwinds, Low FX Woodwinds, High FX Woodwinds

As always, you get multiple mic positions, allowing you to create and shape your personal mix - or use one of the many included mixer presets, done by our chief recording engineer, Bernd Mazagg. A great way to start with a sound that perfectly fits your project's needs.

Get the Standard Library for € 445 (regular € 595), and the Full Library for € 640 (regular € 850) here: https://www.vsl.co.at/Synchron_Package/Synchron_Woodwinds

And don't forget that the usual December 3+1 Voucher sale has started as well (with 50€, 100€, 500€ values)!
You own some of the BBO woodwind libraries? Awesome, make sure you are logged in and watch out for your personal upgrade discounts!

Have a nice time 







Walkthrough Videos:


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

WOOT 

EDIT:

WOWUCHERS!!


----------



## ModalRealist (Dec 9, 2021)

Calling @muziksculp 

Nice one VSL


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 9, 2021)

Whoa.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 9, 2021)

Very happy that Synchron Woodwind are out now!
Is there an upgrade path from SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds? If not would it be possible to establish one?


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Is there an upgrade path from SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds? If not would it be possible to establish one?


No, these are completely new and different recordings.
But you will get upgrade discounts from the BBO woodwinds libraries (because these are now included in Synchron Woodwinds as well).


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Please note: 2nd soloist instruments will be added soon via free update. We tried our best to get it done in time, but due to the current situation a slight delay kicked in.


Will they be released while the intro pricing is still running?


----------



## widescreen (Dec 9, 2021)

Will parts of the Synchron Woodwinds be available separately? Or will it just stay as offered in that complete package?


----------



## timbit2006 (Dec 9, 2021)

I was thinking about this library earlier today, this is a really nice surprise combined with the voucher sale.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh my oh my. I swear I’ll never ever again make @muziksculp jokes… I hope his wallet will able to bear this heavy December onslaught.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 9, 2021)

And congratulations @Ben!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Dec 9, 2021)

Thrilled about the release….would’ve though having all 3 big bang orchestra woodwind packages would’ve given me more then 100 $ credit towards syncron woods but , whaddya gonna do lol 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> Will they be released while the intro pricing is still running?


Release will be early 2022, intro pricing is available until December 31.



widescreen said:


> Will parts of the Synchron Woodwinds be available separately? Or will it just stay as offered in that complete package?


Except the BBO libraries these are not available separately, and like the other Synchron Libraries at the moment we don't plan to offer them as seperate instruments.


----------



## vdk-john (Dec 9, 2021)

hi,
how does the 3+1 voucher sale work exactly? If I click on "4 x Voucher €100" I still get 400 eur as payable amount on the order summary page.

Thanks


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

vdk-john said:


> hi,
> how does the 3+1 voucher sale work exactly? If I click on "4 x Voucher €100" I still get 400 eur as payable amount on the order summary page.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, we are looking into it right now. Seems like something got wrong there...


----------



## vdk-john (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Sorry, we are looking into it right now. Seems like something got wrong there...


no worries, and thanks for the super fast reply!


----------



## holywilly (Dec 9, 2021)

@Ben is the oboe 2 (available in 2022) the French oboe or Viennese?


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

vdk-john said:


> no worries, and thanks for the super fast reply!


Should be fixed now!


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @Ben is the oboe 2 (available in 2022) the French oboe or Viennese?


Both are French Oboes.


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Should be fixed now!


Thanks! 

One quick question:
Is there a limit of how many vouchers I can use in an order? For example, if I have 10 of €50 vouchers, can I use all of them in a single order? (eg.when buying big product like Synchron Brass)


----------



## holywilly (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Both are French Oboes.


Awesome! Bought!


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Thanks!
> 
> One quick question:
> Is there a limit of how many vouchers I can use in an order? For example, if I have 10 of €50 vouchers, can I use all of them in a single order? (eg.when buying big product like Synchron Brass)


Yes, the only limitation: The basket value must be equal or higher then of the vouchers you want to use. We currently can't offer partial use of vouchers.


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Yes, the only limitation: The basket value must be equal or higher then of the vouchers you want to use. We currently can't offer partial use of vouchers.


Cool, thanks! 

Then I guess the 50 euro vouchers should be the best option here. (unless you're buying vouchers as a gift to someone)


----------



## Frederick (Dec 9, 2021)

In a minute I'm going to get enough vouchers for both Synchron Woodwinds as well as the Synchron Percussion Bundle.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 9, 2021)

WOW !!!


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

Frederick said:


> In a minute I'm going to get enough vouchers for both Synchron Woodwinds as well as the Synchron Percussion Bundle.


MEEE TOO. Plus Dimension Brass bundle, and CFX standard for me haha. I have been waiting for this.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 9, 2021)

The amount of money I sent to you guys this past month... here, take it all than!


----------



## tcb (Dec 9, 2021)

Does Synchron WWs have pure legato?
The pure legatos in Syn-ized WWs are really good!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Then I guess the 50 euro vouchers should be the best option here.


That math puzzles me. The voucher deal is the same at 100 and 500 euros afaict. Unless you’re not sure what you’re going to buy.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

The issue with buying the large vouchers is that - unless something has changed - each voucher *must* be used in full at the time of checkout. It can leave you with trying to fill up your basket with an extra item or two just to breach the value of the voucher(s) you intend to use.

In other words, you "don't get your change back" with a voucher.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

tcb said:


> Does Synchron WWs have pure legato?
> The pure legatos in Syn-ized WWs are really good!


Pure legatos were only available for some of the VI woodwinds (if you check closely, some of the instruments don't have them). The sampling approach was improved for the later recorded VI woodwinds, so you don't have to make the compromise of always deciding between looped and unlooped legatos - now the looped legatos sound great as well.

Synchron Woodwinds also don't need this compromise, therefore there is no unlooped legato.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

This is me for the last 5 weeks:






Just ordered my vouchers from BS


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> The issue with buying the large vouchers is that - unless something has changed - each voucher *must* be used in full at the time of checkout. It can leave you with trying to fill up your basket with an extra item or two just to breach the value of the voucher(s) you intend to use.
> 
> In other words, you "don't get your change back" with a voucher.


For legal reasons we can't ignore the "change", and currently we can't offer partial use of vouchers.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Walkthrough Part I: Soloists


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

Awesome! Glad the soloists walkthrough is up so fast.


----------



## cet34f (Dec 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> In other words, you "don't get your change back" with a voucher.


And the inventor of the voucher rests happily in his grave.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 9, 2021)

The on the website mentioned disk space requirement, are these including the yet to be released instruments?


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Walkthrough Part I: Soloists



Wow those recorded crescendos you can exit at any point with matching release samples were very impressive!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 9, 2021)

I think the voucher system from VSL is a great idea, a perfect way to hear some amazing deals if you can be patient and wait for the sales!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 9, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Then I guess the 50 euro vouchers should be the best option here. (unless you're buying vouchers as a gift to someone)


Agreed, totally makes sense to go with the €50 vouchers as that gives you the most flexibility


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> The on the website mentioned disk space requirement, are these including the yet to be released instruments?


Only of the current available instruments.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

@Ben & the rest of the VSL Team,

Congratulation on the release of VSL *Synchron Woodwinds* 

The vouchers are going to come in handy. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh no! Now I'm going to have to replace all my Synchron-ized WW with these beauties...both happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Oh no! Now I'm going to have to replace all my Synchron-ized WW with these beauties...both happy and sad at the same time.


LOL .. I was thinking about this as well.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL .. I was thinking about this as well.


I'm sure there will be plenty of comparison videos between the two, but I might post a comparison myself as I've nearly finished a big JW mockup using all VSL Synchron with some VSL VI as well.


----------



## SlHarder (Dec 9, 2021)

Congratulations to VSL Synchron on another "ordinary" release. 

"Ordinary" here means no prerelease hype, realistic demos that don't stretch reality, no need for contrived workarounds, meets published specifications, provides real value for the price (bonus points for BBO discounts and vouchers), intro and pricing are easy to evaluate and consistent with previous Synchron releases.

Too bad that a lot of other library publishers don't provide "ordinary" releases.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think the voucher system from VSL is a great idea, a perfect way to hear some amazing deals if you can be patient and wait for the sales!


I've found Dimension Strings to be of good use, but I honestly would not have considered them if I hadn't a large bucket of vouchers to throw at them!


----------



## mscp (Dec 9, 2021)

@Ben , I've just purchased the Synchron-ized woodwinds because I thought VSL wouldn't release them anytime soon. Unfortunately, I purchased it from a third-party reseller. Is there any way I could ask for a refund on this one so I could use the money to get the Synchron one?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I think the voucher system from VSL is a great idea, a perfect way to hear some amazing deals if you can be patient and wait for the sales!


I had some free money at the back end of last year so bought a stack of VSL vouchers. As a result this year I've been able to pick up a all the VSL libraries I want at really great prices by being patient and waiting for them go on offer. 

A 30% Off promotion when combined the 4 for 3 vouchers has produced some great prices, as long as you have the patience to get the maximum benefit.

If you like VSL products, I'd recommend storing up some vouchers whilst you can....


----------



## Markrs (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> I had some free money at the back end of last year so bought a stack of VSL vouchers. As a result this year I've been able to pick up a all the VSL libraries I want at really great prices by being patient and waiting for them go on offer.
> 
> A 30% Off promotion when combined the 4 for 3 vouchers has produced some great prices, as long as you have the patience to get the maximum benefit.
> 
> If you like VSL products, I'd recommend storing up some vouchers whilst you can....


I do wish I loved the VSL sound as they seem such a professional company with exceptional quality control. The sample player also looks like the best in the business. They issue for me is I do love samples that have a bit of unpredictability to them, which of course means the quality is then variable.

I wouldn't be unsurprised that hopefully as I improve as a composer I start craving the consistency, and depth of VSL libraries.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

mscp said:


> @Ben , I've just purchased the Synchron-ized woodwinds because I thought VSL wouldn't release them anytime soon. Unfortunately, I purchased it from a third-party reseller. Is there any way I could ask for a refund on this one so I could use the money to get the Synchron one?


Please contact the reseller's support. Every reseller has their own policies.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 9, 2021)

By the way: Why is Paul wearing green? Will this be the new colour? Ben's profile picture also shows a green corner...

Congratulations. I'm not impressed by the demos so far, but I have high hopes and confidence. Looking forward to the individual walkthroughs.


----------



## ptram (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Oh no! Now I'm going to have to replace all my Synchron-ized WW with these beauties...both happy and sad at the same time.


I'm now prepared to work with two separate VSL templates. If it has to be in the Synchron Stage, or in any case something requiring that type of room, it will be Synchron libraries.

If it has to be any other type of room, it will be Synchronized libraries, with MIR providing the alternative room.

Paolo


----------



## ptram (Dec 9, 2021)

SlHarder said:


> Too bad that a lot of other library publishers don't provide "ordinary" releases.


While I appreciate the direct, honest introduction of products of VSL, very much matching my own sense of moderation, I think some type of more elaborate presentation strategy has become an art in itself. As anything too loud it may get tiresome, but it is undeniably fascinating to look at.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

Pixelpoet1985 said:


> By the way: Why is Paul wearing green? Will this be the new colour? Ben's profile picture also shows a green corner...


Personal preference in my case, in Paul's case he probably wanted to try something else as well.
I don't have any guidelines on my profile pic, so I'm free to change it


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> Personal preference in my case, in Paul's case he probably wanted to try something else as well.
> I don't have any guidelines on my profile pic, so I'm free to change it


Ha. I thought VSL would change the official colour to green. And that your profile pic spoilers the transition from blue to green in a very clever way. Maybe it's just the thinking of a designer.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

Markrs said:


> I do wish I loved the VSL sound as they seem such a professional company with exceptional quality control. The sample player also looks like the best in the business. They issue for me is I do love samples that have a bit of unpredictability to them, which of course means the quality is then variable.
> 
> I wouldn't be unsurprised that hopefully as I improve as a composer I start craving the consistency, and depth of VSL libraries.


The thing is, you are then at the mercy of the library rather than in control of it.

Want a slight tuning error in you mockup ? - then program it in. Want sloppy timing ? - do the same.

The problem is with libraries that have these, erm, idiosyncracies, baked in, is that they are idiosyncratic at the time and place of their choosing, and not yours.

I'm certainly no expert, but I wish I'd started out with VSL - as I would only have spent one fortune on libraries rather than two.

I was reading the thread about the new Berlin libraries on Sine, and there's no way on earth I would want to put up with that kind messing about....

Obviously there are those who like a particular 'sound', but then I listen to demos by Guy Bacos and I quickly realise that anything lacking is not the fault of the library.....

(Edit, My Mac keeps changing Bacos to bacon - Sorry Guy !)


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

This will save a lot of work, getting in imperfections:





__





Edit Tab | VSL - Software Manuals







www.vsl.info





Don't forget that there are 3 automatable parameters, one for detune, one for delay, and one controlling the overall humanization (if the last one is set to 0 no humanization is applied).
By default humanize delay is disabled, but especially when having multiple instruments with similar rythmics, it will help a lot to remove the attack build-up you can get with short or accented articulations.


----------



## ptram (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> The thing is, you are then at the mercy of the library rather than in control of it.
> Want a slight tuning error in you mockup ? - then program it in. Want sloppy timing ? - do the same.


This concept can be extended to the sound. With the VI series it is obviously this way: you get raw, dry sounds, and you have to build your sound.

With Synchron this is less obvious, but it is there: recordings are made using the most faithful microphones, in a very clear-sounding room, with modern clean preamps and console. It is a faithful, uncolored sound.

It's your business making it sound as you want. Get a honest recording in studio, and treat it with all your magic mixing gears.

Paolo


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 9, 2021)

This seems like a wonderful and comprehensive collection! I really like the inclusion of 2 solo players and the ensembles as well. Similar to Synchron Brass, it seems some of the ensembles are from the BBO collection? Will there potentially be more articulations recorded for them to be consistent with the solo players (ex. staccato short vs long, portatos, etc)? Loved Synchron Brass but missed some of these articulations when using the ensembles.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Dec 9, 2021)

right when my boot m.2 crapped out on me.


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 9, 2021)

Apologies to my wife. You're Christmas presents just got returned......


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> (Edit, My Mac keeps changing Bacos to bacon - Sorry Guy !)


That's because it's telling you, you'll need to bring home the bacon to bring home Synchron Woodwinds.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2021)

Any info on the dynamic layers?

Also, are the vouchers refundable if we want to return the products bought with them (as long as its within 14 days)?

Obviously it would be silly not to buy this without the vouchers this month, but then equally im concerned that might forfeit the right to a refund if needed.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

Call me crazy, but that's the 1st time I have ever bought a library without hearing a single demo. Downloading now. Looks like I won't be able to play with it until I get home tomorrow night though. 

Took advantage of the 4x€500 vouchers too.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 9, 2021)

You really should have bought a lot of 100 euro vouchers….they are much more flexible….


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> That's because it's telling you, you'll need to bring home the bacon to bring home Synchron Woodwinds.


Hey Guy, it's nice to see you bacon your feet.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 9, 2021)

I just purchased Syncrhon-ized Woodwinds and haven't even used them yet. Arrrrgh, I knew that sale was a trick!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You really should have bought a lot of 100 euro vouchers….they are much more flexible….


Good advise, as a lot of intro prices or sales drop the standard library price below 500, so you can't use a voucher.


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> You really should have bought a lot of 100 euro vouchers….they are much more flexible….


Yeah, I suppose you may be right. I'll definitely use them though so it's all good. I'll probably do that next time.


----------



## Pappaus (Dec 9, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I just purchased Syncrhon-ized Woodwinds and haven't even used them yet. Arrrrgh, I knew that sale was a trick!


I am with you!! I have used my synchronized a little bit however. Was bummed that there was no discount for owners of synchronized WW. I understand why as they are 2 separate products and not an upgrade, but I just felt like saying “pleah” anyway.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 9, 2021)

Why so little legato demonstration in the walkthrough? The oboe longs sound quite stunning! Wondering how the legato fares...

EDIT: "The last walk" track has oboe that I presume is legato.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Call me crazy, but that's the 1st time I have ever bought a library without hearing a single demo. Downloading now. Looks like I won't be able to play with it until I get home tomorrow night though.
> 
> Took advantage of the 4x€500 vouchers too.


Same same. I also bought 4x500, but promptly used them haha.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Also, are the vouchers refundable if we want to return the products bought with them (as long as its within 14 days)?


Support (or Sales staff) previously indicated to me via email that, yes, you do get that money back in voucher form. It's not gone forever.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> Hey Guy, it's nice to see you bacon your feet.


Well, that's Canadian bacon.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> Support (or Sales staff) previously indicated to me via email that, yes, you do get that money back in voucher form. It's not gone forever.



Hm, so only in voucher form? You can't request a refund of the vouchers too (as i dont believe there is anything else i will buy from them anytime soon, it would only be for Synchron winds)?


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

Eptesicus said:


> Hm, so only in voucher form? You can't request a refund of the vouchers too (as i dont believe there is anything else i will buy from them anytime soon, it would only be for Synchron winds)?


Let's say you use a single €100 voucher and pay an additional €79 via credit card.

A refund would bring you back a €100 voucher and then the €79 via the original payment method for that portion.

You would not, however, receive back €179 on your credit card.


----------



## Eptesicus (Dec 9, 2021)

Evans said:


> Let's say you use a single €100 voucher and pay an additional €79 via credit card.
> 
> A refund would bring you back a €100 voucher and then the €79 via the original payment method for that portion.
> 
> You would not, however, receive back €179 on your credit card.



Yes that is what i thought.

Its annoying because you have to then choose between getting a discount, or forfeiting your right to return it for a full refund (as presumably the vouchers are non refundable/are not included in their 14 day return period).

Would prefer just a straightforward discount instead.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi @Ben,

Can I apply an Educational Discount towards the purchase of Synchron Woodwinds ?


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 9, 2021)

Can someone explain to me how to use the vouchers? I received a series of codes ostensibly to use in the coupon field during checkout with the vendor. However, at Audiodeluxe it’s telling me it’s not a valid code…I bought these vouchers at audiodeluxe. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Can someone explain to me how to use the vouchers? I received a series of codes ostensibly to use in the coupon field during checkout with the vendor. However, at Audiodeluxe it’s telling me it’s not a valid code…I bought these vouchers at audiodeluxe.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I’m not certain, but I’d guess they only work when purchasing a product on VSL’s site. I used one today on VSL. You just put the voucher code in at the checkout stage in the voucher field.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I’m not certain, but I’d guess they only work when purchasing a product on VSL’s site. I used one today on VSL. You just put the voucher code in at the checkout stage in the voucher field.


@prodicalson needs to contact Audio Deluxe. Vouchers can only be used at the dealer who sold them to you. I suspect that the procedure is a little different at each dealer. I could explain how Best Service does it but customers at Audio Deluxe need to contact them.


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 9, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> I’m not certain, but I’d guess they only work when purchasing a product on VSL’s site. I used one today on VSL. You just put the voucher code in at the checkout stage in the voucher field.


I tried doing it at VSL but it says I can only use the vouchers at the original seller. So I suppose I have to use them at audiodeluxe.com. The problem here is that they don't work there either. I have a feeling it's because audiodeluxe.com add a stupid free gift to your cart (Audiothing Valves?) that might mean that you can't use the VSL vouchers because there's technically a non-VSL product in the cart? I've tried 5 times to remove this stupid free gift but it just won't go away. 

Has anyone successfully used the vouchers to purchase Synchron Woodwinds at Audiodeluxe??


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 9, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> @prodicalson needs to contact Audio Deluxe. Vouchers can only be used at the dealer who sold them to you. I suspect that the procedure is a little different at each dealer. I could explain how Best Service does it but customers at Audio Deluxe need to contact them.


I just visited Best Service to see if they were also selling the VSL vouchers but I couldn't find them. Did I just miss it?


----------



## AEF (Dec 9, 2021)

If i was starting all over from nothing, I would buy SysP, SES, SynBrass, and these and call it a day.

Bravo VSL for another lovely library!


----------



## Zedcars (Dec 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I tried doing it at VSL but it says I can only use the vouchers at the original seller. So I suppose I have to use them at audiodeluxe.com. The problem here is that they don't work there either. I have a feeling it's because audiodeluxe.com add a stupid free gift to your cart (Audiothing Valves?) that might mean that you can't use the VSL vouchers because there's technically a non-VSL product in the cart? I've tried 5 times to remove this stupid free gift but it just won't go away.
> 
> Has anyone successfully used the vouchers to purchase Synchron Woodwinds at Audiodeluxe??


Ah ok. Sorry, I was wrong then.


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I tried doing it at VSL but it says I can only use the vouchers at the original seller. So I suppose I have to use them at audiodeluxe.com. The problem here is that they don't work there either. I have a feeling it's because audiodeluxe.com add a stupid free gift to your cart (Audiothing Valves?) that might mean that you can't use the VSL vouchers because there's technically a non-VSL product in the cart? I've tried 5 times to remove this stupid free gift but it just won't go away.
> 
> Has anyone successfully used the vouchers to purchase Synchron Woodwinds at Audiodeluxe??


Read the email from Audio Deluxe, the one with "Electronic Delivery" in the subject line. It will probably include an explanation of how to redeem the vouchers. If not, contact their customer support:






Contact Us


Contact Us




www.audiodeluxe.com


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 9, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I just visited Best Service to see if they were also selling the VSL vouchers but I couldn't find them. Did I just miss it?


Found it. It may have appeared during the few minutes since you posted.









Vienna Library Voucher | Best Service Gift-Voucher | bestservice.com


Vienna Library Voucher | Get Your Free Vienna Voucher - Valued at €50, €100 or €500 | Limited Time Offer: December 9 – 31, 2022 | | EN




www.bestservice.com


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 9, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Read the email from Audio Deluxe, the one with "Electronic Delivery" in the subject line. It will probably include an explanation of how to redeem the vouchers. If not, contact their customer support:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no "Electronic Delivery" email from Audiodeluxe regarding the vouchers. I only got one for that stupid free gift that I never wanted. I received an email from VSL with the voucher codes and it somewhat vaguely says to deal with the dealer "directly". I was hoping that meant I could use the codes in the audiodeluxe cart but I suppose it means I need to email them which I just did. Hopefully they get back to me in a timely fashion.


----------



## danevaz (Dec 9, 2021)

You have to contact customer support at Audio Dleuxe. I used some VSL vouchers that I bought there earlier in the year. It's a bit of a convoluted process which involves some back and forth with customer sevice - but - they will honor them and the vouchers work. I was also able to apply my bonus points to the purchase - but you have to tell them explicitly via email.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 9, 2021)

You can't buy single solo instruments can you? Or can you?


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You can't buy single solo instruments can you? Or can you?


No.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 9, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Found it. It may have appeared during the few minutes since you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! Interesting that the denominations are $150, $300 & $1500.

EDIT: they are actually similar to VSL: $50 / $100 / $500. The amounts above are what you pay for a multiple of 4.


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 9, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> There is no "Electronic Delivery" email from Audiodeluxe regarding the vouchers. I only got one for that stupid free gift that I never wanted. I received an email from VSL with the voucher codes and it somewhat vaguely says to deal with the dealer "directly". I was hoping that meant I could use the codes in the audiodeluxe cart but I suppose it means I need to email them which I just did. Hopefully they get back to me in a timely fashion.


You can use the link below to request a quote using your vouchers. You then pay the invoice and AudioDeluxe will contact VSL to get the product codes, which you will receive directly from VSL.

With the time zone difference and manual processing, it can take a couple of days for all the back and forth but it's worth it for the discount. I have no idea why they don't just let you enter the codes at checkout and save all the hassle, but all resellers are the same.









Vienna Voucher Redemption


Redeem your Vienna Voucher To utilize your Vienna Voucher please click on "Redeem Voucher" and fill out the corresponding form. You will be sent a link to checkout.




www.audiodeluxe.com


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Dec 9, 2021)

It's like every single sample developer blew their load this month.


----------



## Evans (Dec 9, 2021)

*Step 1:* Balk on Synchron Percussion even though you want it, because you assume vouchers are coming.
*Step 2:* Buy vouchers so you can buy Synchron Percussion... and Woodwinds.
*Step 3: *Weep because Synchron Percussion's sale is naturally over.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 9, 2021)

Instant buy! Just awaiting my codes tomorrow, and checking to see if I need to move stuff to make room on my fastest SSD. Blown away by the audio demos!

I got a fairly good discount so I'm guessing that's from owning BBO, now that it is clarified that the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds do not contribute further to any discounting.

I didn't bother with the voucher route, as I'd just as soon purchase those a bit later and save them for the next library.


----------



## omc_29 (Dec 9, 2021)

These woodwinds sound really nice. Just wondering how the legatos were recorded for the synchron woodwinds and brass vs the strings? The legatos in the Woodwinds sound a lot better to me than the Synchron string libraries.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 9, 2021)

omc_29 said:


> These woodwinds sound really nice. Just wondering how the legatos were recorded for the synchron woodwinds and brass vs the strings? The legatos in the Woodwinds sound a lot better to me than the Synchron string libraries.


Only VSL can answer this question.


----------



## omc_29 (Dec 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Only VSL can answer this question.


For me the walkthrough videos of the woodwinds legatos sound very nice and brass also sounds pretty good. It's just the strings legatos. I'd be interested to know what differences were made between recording the strings, woods and brass and why the strings sound different to the legatos recorded for the woods? For me personally the woods legatos sound great, it's just the Synchron strings that are slightly holding me back from buying into the whole Synchron range.


----------



## quietmind (Dec 9, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I just purchased Syncrhon-ized Woodwinds and haven't even used them yet. Arrrrgh, I knew that sale was a trick!


I know how you feel... I also recently got Synchron-ized WW and also haven't yet used them. And somehow I had thought there was to be an upgrade path when I bought them. Feeling sad there isn't.


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 9, 2021)

Any chance of some new bundles releasing as Xmas gift?

eg. Synchron Strings Pro + Synchron Brass + Synchron Woodwinds


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 9, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Any chance of some new bundles releasing as Xmas gift?
> 
> eg. Synchron Strings Pro + Synchron Brass + Synchron Woodwinds


A synchron orchestra bundle would be cool.


----------



## Ben (Dec 9, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Xmas gift


We have to wait and see


----------



## lgmcben (Dec 9, 2021)

Ben said:


> We have to wait and see


Ben's Strings incoming


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 10, 2021)

I have to advise anyone considering doing this via vouchers to AVOID audiodeluxe at all costs. They sent me my “final price” using vouchers and it was MORE expensive than if I had just bought the library outright! Lol. 

Now I have to wait for them to get back to me about that and we haven’t even started the process of getting product serials from VSL yet.

100% wish I had just bought via VSL directly.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 10, 2021)

That sounds all rather odd. Are you absolutely sure ?
Did you already have the BBO libraries that give you a discount and if so are Audio Deluxe aware of this ?

The value of the vouchers just some straight off the price…..


----------



## Frederick (Dec 10, 2021)

In the sceencast by Guy Bacos the end titles say he has used additional libraries - all Synchron - except the harp which is just referred to as "Harp". In his previous demos the harp is always from the Synchron-ized special editions. My guess is he's beta testing the Synchron Harp. 

Releasing the Synchron Harp around Christmas would be a fantastic Christmas Gift!


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 10, 2021)

I didn’t already have BBO. $485 is the cost of the library without that discount. I just added the 4 vouchers via the website as linked above and they sent me my price via an automated system but the voucher redemption was ADDING $2500 to the final price. There is then a discount from the +$3000 but it brought the price down to over $500, not the $460 I was expecting.


----------



## khollister (Dec 10, 2021)

Purchased vouchers from Best Service last night, received voucher codes overnight and just emailed Best Service with my order for Synchron Woodwinds Full. The new $50 vouchers are very handy BTW.

Now I need to buy some more vouchers this month to have on hand for next year (hopefully harp, sordino Synchron strings/brass, etc).


----------



## khollister (Dec 10, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> I have to advise anyone considering doing this via vouchers to AVOID audiodeluxe at all costs. They sent me my “final price” using vouchers and it was MORE expensive than if I had just bought the library outright! Lol.
> 
> Now I have to wait for them to get back to me about that and we haven’t even started the process of getting product serials from VSL yet.
> 
> 100% wish I had just bought via VSL directly.


While I have purchased a number of things from AudioDeluxe with no problems, their VSL process is a bit convoluted and I have always found communication with them slower than other online vendors.

For VSL stuff in the US (and maybe other non-Euro countries), Best Service is the way to go. The VSL discount for owned libraries is instantly calculated in the shopping cart and I have always found communication with them to redeem vouchers and receive VSL licenses (which are automatically deposited in your VSL account) to be very prompt and helpful.

Nothing against T&S or Audiodeluxe, but their VSL process is just not as streamlined or efficient as Best Service. Their customer service is excellent in my experience


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 10, 2021)

Using these a bit, they seem fantastic. Haven't heard any phasing between the different dynamic layers, which reportedly is very hard to achieve. There seems to be 3 dynamic layers here, which is awesome. Some other devs only do two! By far the best Woodwinds out there, no contest.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi Ben, 
bought Synchron Woodwinds and there's no comparison with the ones before. Congrats!
I wonder if the missing instruments like bass flute, heckelphone, basset horn and contrabass clarinet will also have a Synchron version.


----------



## UDun (Dec 10, 2021)

Same question if there is a plan to add arpeggios/runs/scales for solo instruments ? (Like it is in the synchronized version)


----------



## Ben (Dec 10, 2021)

Rubens Tubenchlak said:


> I wonder if the missing instruments like bass flute, heckelphone, basset horn and contrabass clarinet will also have a Synchron version.


At this point I know as much about this as you do, but imo it will happen eventually 



UDun said:


> Same question if there is a plan to add arpeggios/runs/scales for solo instruments ? (Like it is in the synchronized version)


Same answer: I don't know, yet. Might happen.


----------



## Ben (Dec 10, 2021)

New demos!

A really beautiful piece, by @Guy Bacos 




Nutcracker excerpt by @Stephen Limbaugh


----------



## smellypants (Dec 10, 2021)

Ben said:


> At this point I know as much about this as you do, but imo it will happen eventually
> 
> 
> Same answer: I don't know, yet. Might happen.


Hihi then I will ask...

In your opinion what about a concert guitar like the synchronized plucked instruments 😇


----------



## khollister (Dec 10, 2021)

Downloading now. Emailed Sandy @ Best Service this morning at 8:30 my order and the voucher codes I wanted use, got a reply, confirmed the order and received the activation code directly from VSL at 1:05 (I'm on EST) a few minutes ago. Used some accumulated Bestcoin to pay the difference above the vouchers. Got Full library for $337.50 total cash outlay (I have all the BBO libs and I used vouchers I purchase last night).


----------



## Nimrod7 (Dec 10, 2021)

Best Service seems to be really good providing... best service.
I am wondering if you buy from Audio Deluxe if they sound better.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2021)

Downloading... (standard). Plus Synchron Percussion Bundle standard, Synchron CFX standard, Synchronized Dimension Brass Bundle, and Synchronized Bass Flute and Oboe D'Amore.


----------



## UDun (Dec 10, 2021)

I love how it sounds in Synchron Stage, very full and detailed. Just wondering about the issues below, what do you think ? 

Some examples (using C3 as middle C, all room mix): 
- Oboe (legato regular, senza vibrato, vel=100) : key click is very loud for each first note attack. Fine to hear the key when playing, it adds realism, but it sounds a bit too much here (it is not here in Synchronized Woodwind despite being closed-mic)
- Clarinet (long note regular, vel=110) : weird ringing notes (e4, f4, f#4)

Thanks !


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Downloading... (standard). Plus Synchron Percussion Bundle standard, Synchron CFX standard, Synchronized Dimension Brass Bundle, and Synchronized Bass Flute and Oboe D'Amore.


Nice, you're going to love those libraries!


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2021)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Nice, you're going to love those libraries!


I bet  Literally. Synchron Bundle I had the BBO taste, so I know I'll be happy with that.

Funny thing is I'm, more than anything, super happy to have Dimension Brass back after my SE demo expired!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I bet  Literally. Synchron Bundle I had the BBO taste, so I know I'll be happy with that.
> 
> Funny thing is I'm foremost super happy to have Dimension Brass back after my SE demo expired!


I got them too after demoing SE. That was a golden move from VSL. I demoed it all and bought myself poor afterwards.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 10, 2021)

UDun said:


> but it sounds a bit too much here


That "oboe click" is the only thing that struck me as a bit unattractive the first time I quickly played through the entire library, but that can't spoil the excellent overall impression.
You can mitigate this prominent attack by increasing the wave start offset.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 10, 2021)

Can you change the attack on the oboe to make it sort of go away?


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm wondering what people's thoughts are on Standard vs Full for this library? I bought the full version of Elite Strings (it was recommended at the time to do so) but only the standard version of Brass. Wondering what to plan for this time.


----------



## Evans (Dec 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Downloading... (standard). Plus Synchron Percussion Bundle standard, Synchron CFX standard, Synchronized Dimension Brass Bundle, and Synchronized Bass Flute and Oboe D'Amore.


Holy mackerel! That's a big haul. I'm looking forward to your detailed review this weekend on Percussion.


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2021)

Evans said:


> Holy mackerel! That's a big haul. I'm looking forward to your detailed review this weekend on Percussion.


It might take a while to go through it all. Can't stop playing with the dimension brass too


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 10, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> I'm wondering what people's thoughts are on Standard vs Full for this library? I bought the full version of Elite Strings (it was recommended at the time to do so) but only the standard version of Brass. Wondering what to plan for this time.


My two cents...

Elite Strings full mics added the second chair mic etc. It was definitely worth it (for me).
Synchron Brass full ... there's a ribbon on solo horns. I bought it, but I could do with out it.

Synchron Woodwinds - I bought standard, nothing crazy cool in the full mics. No FOMO (for me) not buying full.

If you have money and SSD space to burn, or you really want to get into surround stuff, or you think the surround to stereo downmixes are to die for - sure


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 10, 2021)

khollister said:


> While I have purchased a number of things from AudioDeluxe with no problems, their VSL process is a bit convoluted and I have always found communication with them slower than other online vendors.
> 
> For VSL stuff in the US (and maybe other non-Euro countries), Best Service is the way to go. The VSL discount for owned libraries is instantly calculated in the shopping cart and I have always found communication with them to redeem vouchers and receive VSL licenses (which are automatically deposited in your VSL account) to be very prompt and helpful.
> 
> Nothing against T&S or Audiodeluxe, but their VSL process is just not as streamlined or efficient as Best Service. Their customer service is excellent in my experience


Following up on this, Audiodeluxe was quite prompt in getting back to me about it and, it turns out, when they send you the link to see your price with the voucher redemption you can't have anything already IN your cart. If you do, it'll screw up the calculation. I still had VSL Synchron Woodwinds in the cart (naturally) and thought it was part of the calculation so didn't think twice about it. Anyway, once I removed it the correct price showed up and once I paid the final amount the VSL codes came in VERY quickly. I still can't figure out why the voucher redemption showed $2500 before the discount but whatever. 

I still think this whole thing was way more of a faff and convoluted than it needed to be but it all worked out.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 10, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Synchron Woodwinds - I bought standard, nothing crazy cool in the full mics. No FOMO (for me) not buying full.


I'm trying to decide on this detail before buying Synchron Woodwinds.

All of my current Synchron Libraries (Synchron Strings I, Strings Pro, Elite, Brass) are Full versions. But I'm leaning more towards the Standard version for Synchron Woodwinds. I can always upgrade to Full if I think I need the additional mics, but I doubt it. The content is pretty much equal in terms of articulations between the two versions. Plus, saving some $ and SSD space will be useful.

Although, I do find the Surround to Stereo Mix Presets in the Full versions very good sounding, and useful to have. I'm still undecided on how important they will be for the Woodwinds.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Dec 10, 2021)

Muziksculp,

The ww’s seem pretty wet from the vids I’ve watched. So I can understand your comment. 
But even though they are inherently wet I don’t think you get a real sense of distance (if you value that) without the surround mics. 
That’s why I’m trending towards the full package. Haven’t purchased yet since I’m a bit too busy to really delve deeply into a new major purchase.

.


----------



## UDun (Dec 10, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> That "oboe click" is the only thing that struck me as a bit unattractive the first time I quickly played through the entire library, but that can't spoil the excellent overall impression.
> You can mitigate this prominent attack by increasing the wave start offset.


Thanks a lot for this tip ! It definitely helps. I still think the library needs a bit more polishing to clean these distracting inconsistencies : key clicks too prominent for the oboe and some notes from the clarinet as well (overall most of the instruments with keys have distracting loud clicks here and there), clarinet has some weird samples/crossfades (one more attached here). These issues aside, it is a great library, I prefer the Synchron tone but the editing was much neater with Synchronized Woodwinds. I have no doubt these initial inconsistencies can be fixed quickly.

@Ben, maybe this can be raised to VSL and adressed in a future patch ?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 10, 2021)

Theres


muziksculp said:


> I'm trying to decide on this detail before buying Synchron Woodwinds.
> 
> All of my current Synchron Libraries (Synchron Strings I, Strings Pro, Elite, Brass) are Full versions. But I'm leaning more towards the Standard version for Synchron Woodwinds. I can always upgrade to Full if I think I need the additional mics, but I doubt it. The content is pretty much equal in terms of articulations between the two versions. Plus, saving some $ and SSD space will be useful.
> 
> Although, I do find the Surround to Stereo Mix Presets in the Full versions very good sounding, and useful to have. I'm still undecided on how important they will be for the Woodwinds.


That is why there is a 14 day return period if you buy direct from VSL......


----------



## Robert_G (Dec 10, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> I'm trying to decide on this detail before buying Synchron Woodwinds.
> 
> All of my current Synchron Libraries (Synchron Strings I, Strings Pro, Elite, Brass) are Full versions. But I'm leaning more towards the Standard version for Synchron Woodwinds. I can always upgrade to Full if I think I need the additional mics, but I doubt it. The content is pretty much equal in terms of articulations between the two versions. Plus, saving some $ and SSD space will be useful.
> 
> Although, I do find the Surround to Stereo Mix Presets in the Full versions very good sounding, and useful to have. I'm still undecided on how important they will be for the Woodwinds


I would miss the "Surround to Stereo Downmix" in "Standard". The single most important reason my Synchron libraries are "Full"


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 10, 2021)

Just upgraded to Woodwinds Standard from BBO. I still have access to all the microphone options with the BBO ensembles. I took advantage of the 3+1 voucher.


----------



## cedricm (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry if this has been asked sooner, can we use vouchers whenever we want, or do they have to be used within a year or before another time limit?


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 10, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Sorry if this has been asked sooner, can we use vouchers whenever we want, or do they have to be used within a year or before another time limit?


You can use your voucher as soon as you get it... I bought a 3+1 voucher, and five minutes later I could use it for my Synchron Standard Woodwinds library.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 11, 2021)

cedricm said:


> do they have to be used within a year


Nope: Vienna Vouchers are transferable and have *no expiry date*.


----------



## FabioA (Dec 11, 2021)

UDun said:


> I love how it sounds in Synchron Stage, very full and detailed. Just wondering about the issues below, what do you think ?
> 
> Some examples (using C3 as middle C, all room mix):
> - Oboe (legato regular, senza vibrato, vel=100) : key click is very loud for each first note attack. Fine to hear the key when playing, it adds realism, but it sounds a bit too much here (it is not here in Synchronized Woodwind despite being closed-mic)
> ...


Hey, about your Oboe example, you can completely get rid of the key click dropping a bit the mid and especially the close mic. I just tried and you can basically make them disappear.
I know, you may argue that then you lose the close sound you are looking for; but for example I am an user that would be disappointed in loosing this sort of details.
I think as it happens with noises in real recording, boundaries between pleasant and annoying when we listen to an upright piano album, a woodwind or a string ensemble, seem to be very subjective.
That's the reason I prefer to have this clicks in the recording: I can decide either to keep them, or to get rid of them, by using less of the close mic, or by cleaning them with a click-remover (as I would do with a real recording).
Again, just personal my personal taste; I respect your point of view, and at the same time I don't consider this clicks as problems or mistakes, especially because they are present in the closest mic positions only, as expected.


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 11, 2021)

Robert_G said:


> I would miss the "Surround to Stereo Downmix" in "Standard". The single most important reason my Synchron libraries are "Full"


What exactly is this mix (conceptually)? Surround sound (multi-channel) folded down into stereo? Why is it desirable?


----------



## pierrevigneron (Dec 11, 2021)

No crossgrade from synchron-ized woodwinds ☹️


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 11, 2021)

FabioA said:


> Hey, about your Oboe example, you can completely get rid of the key click dropping a bit the mid and especially the close mic. I just tried and you can basically make them disappear.
> I know, you may argue that then you lose the close sound you are looking for; but for example I am an user that would be disappointed in loosing this sort of details.
> I think as it happens with noises in real recording, boundaries between pleasant and annoying when we listen to an upright piano album, a woodwind or a string ensemble, seem to be very subjective.
> That's the reason I prefer to have this clicks in the recording: I can decide either to keep them, or to get rid of them, by using less of the close mic, or by cleaning them with a click-remover (as I would do with a real recording).
> Again, just personal my personal taste; I respect your point of view, and at the same time I don't consider this clicks as problems or mistakes, especially because they are present in the closest mic positions only, as expected.


An excellent perspective. The clicks add realism for when you want a closer, more intimate sound. If you don’t want the clicks because you want a more distant sound, well then you need to create a more distant sound by losing the close mics…as in a real multi-mic recording


----------



## Batuer (Dec 11, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> You can use your voucher as soon as you get it... I bought a 3+1 voucher, and five minutes later I could use it for my Synchron Standard Woodwinds library.


Can all 4 vouchers be used or only 1 voucher for every purchase?


----------



## Evans (Dec 11, 2021)

Batuer said:


> Can all 4 vouchers be used or only 1 voucher for every purchase?


(EDIT: this knowledge only applies to VSL's own site) I don't know if there's a limit on voucher usage per purchase (like, if their system goofs if you use some _absurd _number), but I've definitely used quite a few in one go before.

Their sales staff is also pretty accommodating if you run into any issues during checkout. This isn't some super small one-person shop!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Dec 11, 2021)

Batuer said:


> Can all 4 vouchers be used or only 1 voucher for every purchase?


On VSL own website you can use all the vouchers you want in a single order. I don't know about others resellers


----------



## Batuer (Dec 11, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> On VSL own website you can use all the vouchers you want in a single order. I don't know about others resellers





Evans said:


> I don't know if there's a limit on voucher usage per purchase (like, if their system goofs if you use some absurd number), but I've definitely used quite a few in one go before.
> 
> Their sales staff is also pretty accommodating if you run into any issues during checkout. This isn't some super small one-person shop!


Thanks


----------



## rrichard63 (Dec 11, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> On VSL own website you can use all the vouchers you want in a single order. I don't know about others resellers


At Best Service you can use multiple voucher codes. I don't know whether there's an upper limit.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> What exactly is this mix (conceptually)? Surround sound (multi-channel) folded down into stereo? Why is it desirable?


To get the rich room sound into your stereo mix. That's something you can't get with standard stereo miking. Add a little delay to the room mics and you get an extra dimension.
While it can change your sound quite a lot, sometimes it's more of a subtle effect.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

pierrevigneron said:


> No crossgrade from synchron-ized woodwinds ☹️


We never offered any crossgrades (except SY Strings I -> SY Strings Pro, because Pro borrows some samples from I). Instead we offer steep intro discounts.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

@UDun @prodigalson 
I also 100% agree with @FabioA regarding this matter. It can add a lot of realism to the sound to have some nice you would get during legato transitions, but in a way that it's not too distracting.
Compared to the VI / SYized Alto- and Bass Flutes it's also much more subtle.


----------



## Evans (Dec 11, 2021)

lgmcben said:


> Any chance of some new bundles releasing as Xmas gift?
> 
> eg. Synchron Strings Pro + Synchron Brass + Synchron Woodwinds


A "Synchron Orchestra" bundle that includes the following would be insta-buy for me:

Synchron Strings 1
Synchron Strings Pro
Synchron Elite Strings
Synchron FX Strings
Synchron Brass
Synchron Woodwinds
Synchron Percussion
I've got enough bits and pieces to qualify for a few discounts, but even still I'm looking at €1,907 just to top off the Standard editions (I have SSP Full, Brass Standard, and 11 BBO products). I'd feel like a moron if I picked that up now, because even an additional 10% off that is a good wad of cash.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 11, 2021)

@Ben when will the Synchron woodwinds manual be up? Also I’m quite curious about how many velocity layers and variations per instrument and articulation.


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

holywilly said:


> @Ben when will the Synchron woodwinds manual be up? Also I’m quite curious about how many velocity layers and variations per instrument and articulation.


My bad, I had not the time to publish it, yet. I'll do it within the next hours.
But, there are no infos regarding velocity layer and variations per articulation included.


----------



## UDun (Dec 11, 2021)

@Ben @FabioA @prodigalson Fine, I listened again to some real oboe recordings and clicks are clearly audible, you're right. If we listen to the Synchronized Oboe, there is no click at all despite it being close miced. I imagine this is a deliberate editing decision with Synchron Woodwinds. I found them a bit too distracting but that's ok we can offset the sample start to get rid of them. Out of curiosity, what is the tool you use to remove clicks in a recording ?

What about the clarinet issues I mentionned ? Noise on crossfade, and e4-f4-f#4 having a weird ringing/noise ? These ones are not natural, right ?


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

UDun said:


> Out of curiosity, what is the tool you use to remove clicks in a recording ?


I can't speak for the editing team, I don't work in this area, but personally I like to use iZotopes RX Standard.

Regarding the clarinet issues: please contact [email protected]


----------



## holywilly (Dec 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> My bad, I had not the time to publish it, yet. I'll do it within the next hours.
> But, there are no infos regarding velocity layer and variations per articulation included.


I wish the velocity layers and variations info can be provided as shown on Synchron Strings I and Pro manual.


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Dec 11, 2021)

pierrevigneron said:


> No crossgrade from synchron-ized woodwinds ☹️


For some reason I assumed that Synchronized products cross graded to Synchron. I had thought of getting Solo Strings and then "upgrading" to Synchron if/when they became available. But now, I'll wait for Synchron. It seems to me that it's in VSL's best interest to offer at least a modest crossgrade OR maybe let us know the schedule for Synchron releases so we can plan accordingly?


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 11, 2021)

There is a real misconception that Synchron > Synchron-ized. To my ears Synchron-ized Dimension Brass curb stomps Synchron Brass (although I am happy to use both together), and so far I prefer most of the Synchron-ized WW to Synchron Woodwinds (but again happy to have both).

All I ask is that a company be consistent with pricing and deals. VSL a very good here. This is not like VI upgrade to Synchron-ized version. It is entirely new. The intro price along with vouchers is a steal. The cross grade whining is a little much.


----------



## ptram (Dec 11, 2021)

FabioA said:


> I think as it happens with noises in real recording, boundaries between pleasant and annoying when we listen to an upright piano album, a woodwind or a string ensemble, seem to be very subjective.
> That's the reason I prefer to have this clicks in the recording: I can decide either to keep them, or to get rid of them


I feel the same. Even if more and more I have to justify this type of things to someone who has, for example, never been aware of rosin noise in strings recordings.

I would add that, while just making my own presets and nothing more, I find the oboe in the new library even a little, so to say, "pimpish". Not in a negative way (hoping a positive nuance exists also in the English word). But it is smoother and more pleasant than in the previous VSL instruments. Much less reedy than ever, but still a completely true oboe.

Paolo


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 11, 2021)

Hi,

Regarding Standard vs Full versions of Synchron Woodwinds, Since all of my Synchron Libraries are the Full versions, I decided to continue the trend, and go for the Synchron Woodwinds Full version as well, I agree that the Surround mics do offer an extra spatial dimension, that is very nice to have, and give more depth. Plus, I love using the Surround to Stereo Presets, and tweaking them further. Which won't be possible with the Standard version. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 11, 2021)

Michael Antrum said:


> Obviously there are those who like a particular 'sound', but then I listen to demos by Guy Bacos and I quickly realise that anything lacking is not the fault of the library.....
> 
> (Edit, My Mac keeps changing Bacos to bacon - Sorry Guy !)


Hi Michael,

You have to average it out between all the demos on the site, some demos are more focused on rapid and short notes, while others are more poetic.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 11, 2021)

Just for planning:

How much SSD space will be needed for the pro and standard woodwinds after the update when the 2nd flute/oboe/clarinet/bassoon will be added?

Is it possible to store the update with additional instruments on a different drive?


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Just for planning:
> 
> How much SSD space will be needed for the pro and standard woodwinds after the update when the 2nd flute/oboe/clarinet/bassoon will be added?
> 
> Is it possible to store the update with additional instruments on a different drive?


Can't tell for sure, but approx. 46 GB for the Full Library.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> Can't tell for sure, but approx. 46 GB for the Full Library.


Thanks!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tilt & Flow said:


> For some reason I assumed that Synchronized products cross graded to Synchron. I had thought of getting Solo Strings and then "upgrading" to Synchron if/when they became available. But now, I'll wait for Synchron. It seems to me that it's in VSL's best interest to offer at least a modest crossgrade OR maybe let us know the schedule for Synchron releases so we can plan accordingly?


I'm not a representative for VSL...but...

Whenever there are brand new samples involved, they consider that a new product. Any product naming is largely irrelevant. The fact that something is called "synchronized" simply means that they took an older VI library and added reverb IR's to it (over simplified explanation). 

Now if you were an owner of the previous VI library, there WOULD be a much discounted "_cross grade_" price...because its really more like an _upgrade_. Same samples.... In some cases they have charged more then other cases, when some new samples were introduced...or a lot of sample editing was involved. Merely moving a VI library to Synchron player with IR's is not a small amount of work in my view, so I think those cross grade prices have largely been very very reasonable. But the point is, you can perceive of it like a "cross grade" because its a new product line in terms of marketing.......the "synchronized" line...but really its the old samples being "upgraded" with a newer player, IR's and some programming updates.......and the special pricing reflects that.

However, the Synchron series of instruments is completely different then the synchronized series. its not the old samples, its brand new samples, recorded in new sessions and made from scratch; an entirely new product.

VSL's way to provide discounting is through vouchers...and pretty much every month they have a few of their products on sale at pretty much a BF kind of discount... Honestly it is not that difficult to eventually get your hands on lots of VSL products for close to 50% off the usual price if you are patient. if you aren't patient....well then pay more. The intro prices are usually pretty generous discounts too. There are plenty of opportunities to get VSL stuff discounted.

I plan to get Synchron WW, just waiting for my new vouchers to come back from Best Service. Then I'll be ready for Mir3D too!


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 11, 2021)

Dewdman42 said:


> I plan to get Synchron WW, just waiting for my new vouchers to come back from Best Service.


Is there any advantage of getting the vouchers from Best Service, rather than from VSL directly ?

Yeah.. MIR-3D is something I'm getting very excited about.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Dec 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Is there any advantage of getting the vouchers from Best Service, rather than from VSL directly ?


From USA yes. Best Service does not charge me VAT. Also they do not require me to purchase through a USD->Euro conversion at the last minute on my bank card or whatever..they sell it to me directly in USD and I've found that direct from VSL generally has a slightly poor currency conversion involved. Its been a while since I bought anything direct from VSL so I don't remember the exact details now.

Also...with Best Service you earn and use their BestCoins, which can add up.. I seem to recall now also that VSL could not take my American Express card which is the one I use to get Delta flight miles, but I can't remember now. 

I have been very happy purchasing through BestService and they seem to have a very good working relationship with VSL. It even looks up my email address, connects to VSL and determines if I have any discounts because I already own BBO or whatever...just as if I was purchasing direct.

The only downside of this method is that you can't take advantage of VSL's money back guarantee if you don't like it. So just make sure you want it first.

Another thing to be aware of...if you buy VSL vouchers through Best Service..then you have to use the vouchers through Best Service also...can't use them direct with VSL later. And often times this means waiting a day for Best Service to respond with voucher codes...and then when you buy something with Vouchers its a bit of a manual process that involves a day of waiting also...thus...I'm still waiting to get my fingers on Synchron WW, but I guess I should have it by Monday.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 11, 2021)

Just had a little run with SW, wow, as expected from VSL everything is very detailed and consistent! I like how everything sounds, due to many mics (got a Full) it can be pretty dry with Close and Mid mics or quite spacious with Surround mics! I love how legatos sound and feel, the shorts are very juicy! My template is growing fast))


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 11, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> Just had a little run with SW, wow, as expected from VSL everything is very detailed and consistent! I like how everything sounds, due to many mics (got a Full) it can be pretty dry with Close and Mid mics or quite spacious with Surround mics! I love how legatos sound and feel, the shorts are very juicy! My template is growing fast))


@Petrucci ,

Thanks for the positive feedback. Enjoy your new woodwinds.  

I'm going to get the Woodwinds Full version as well, and I love what I'm hearing so far in demos, and walkthrough. I'm so glad VSL released it this year, and look forward to the additional soloists update hopefully early next year.


----------



## omc_29 (Dec 11, 2021)

Any plans for a different sale before christmas or any good christmas deals coming? I'm hoping to start building up some synchron libraries with the aim to eventually buy the full synchron orchestra. However, as I would likely get the 40% student discount in Septembers I'm waiting for a sale price that matches this before buying into the synchron range. Might be waiting quite some time for this though or maybe even until next september :(


----------



## Zanshin (Dec 11, 2021)

omc_29 said:


> Any plans for a different sale before christmas or any good christmas deals coming? I'm hoping to start building up some synchron libraries with the aim to eventually buy the full synchron orchestra. However, as I would likely get the 40% student discount in Septembers I'm waiting for a sale price that matches this before buying into the synchron range. Might be waiting quite some time for this though or maybe even until next september :(


Vouchers plus standard edu discount is 50% pretty much.


----------



## omc_29 (Dec 11, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> Vouchers plus standard edu discount is 50% pretty much.


Would it equal this amount off as the standard student discount is 25% off? Is their also a way of adding the voucher codes at order summary rather than to the basket amounts?


----------



## Ben (Dec 11, 2021)

You have to get the codes first. I recommend keeping track of them in a list as well, so you know which ones are already used.


----------



## JonS (Dec 11, 2021)

Ben said:


> It's finally here - Synchron Woodwinds!
> 13 soloists and 7 ensembles: Piccolo, Flute 1+2, Alto Flute, French Oboe 1+2, English Horn, Clarinet in Bb 1+2, Bass Clarinet, Bassoon 1+2, Contrabassoon, Flutes a3, Oboes a3, Clarinets a3, Bassoon a3, Tutti Woodwinds, Low FX Woodwinds, High FX Woodwinds
> 
> Please note: 2nd soloist instruments will be added soon via free update. We tried our best to get it done in time, but due to the current situation a slight delay kicked in.
> ...



Just bought Synchron Woodwinds and it sounds great!!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 12, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> You have to average it out between all the demos on the site, some demos are more focused on rapid and short notes, while others are more poetic.


Absolutely, one of the standout things about your demo tracks for VSL, is how they often showcase how to use a particular aspect of a library. They are almost tutorials as well as compelling compositions....

I find them of great value.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 12, 2021)

Bought it all and they all sound great in my tracks (Percussion, Brass, Woodwinds). Will place this on my permanent template.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Dec 13, 2021)

Ben said:


> My bad, I had not the time to publish it, yet. I'll do it within the next hours.
> But, there are no infos regarding velocity layer and variations per articulation included.


Hi Ben, why don't publish important info like recorded velocity layers? I think it's something crucial for some buyers.


----------



## Evans (Dec 13, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Hi Ben, why don't publish important info like recorded velocity layers? I think it's something crucial for some buyers.


The intro deal lasts for quite a while. There's time.


----------



## yellow_lupine (Dec 13, 2021)

Evans said:


> The intro deal lasts for quite a while. There's time.


Giving information about the amount of recorded velocity layers is not a thing that require publishing an instruction manual, and it's not advertised anywhere on their site.


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Dec 13, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> There is a real misconception that Synchron > Synchron-ized. To my ears Synchron-ized Dimension Brass curb stomps Synchron Brass (although I am happy to use both together), and so far I prefer most of the Synchron-ized WW to Synchron Woodwinds (but again happy to have both).
> 
> All I ask is that a company be consistent with pricing and deals. VSL a very good here. This is not like VI upgrade to Synchron-ized version. It is entirely new. The intro price along with vouchers is a steal. The cross grade whining is a little much.


No doubt it's a good deal. I bought SW full and am very happy with them. The point is it's not clear which libraries are associated with cross grades and why. As I said, I assumed they would "upgrade" to the actual Synchron stage version. VSL might want to make things a bit more clear.


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 13, 2021)

Tilt & Flow said:


> No doubt it's a good deal. I bought SW full and am very happy with them. The point is it's not clear which libraries are associated with cross grades and why. As I said, I assumed they would "upgrade" to the actual Synchron stage version. VSL might want to make things a bit more clear.



As BBO was recorded on Synchron stage - you can upgrade from it to Synchron line, it's that simple..!) And as VI stuff was recorded on Silent Stage you can upgrade from that to Synchronized line.


----------



## Ben (Dec 13, 2021)

yellow_lupine said:


> Giving information about the amount of recorded velocity layers is not a thing that require publishing an instruction manual, and it's not advertised anywhere on their site.


1) The timbre does not change the same way and with the same intensity for each instrument. We did some R&D to determine the optimal velocity count for each instrument and sampled the instruments accordingly.
2) With the release of Synchron Brass we also introduced a new feature, "Timbre Adjust", and it works very well with all our libraries.
From that moment on, our perspective on velocity layers as a "benchmark" for the quality of sampled instruments changed a bit. That's why we're not advertising this number anymore.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 13, 2021)

How many velocity layers and round robins are there?


----------



## Tilt & Flow (Dec 13, 2021)

Petrucci said:


> As BBO was recorded on Synchron stage - you can upgrade from it to Synchron line, it's that simple..!) And as VI stuff was recorded on Silent Stage you can upgrade from that to Synchronized line.


I know you are trying to be helpful but don't you think this info should be clearly stated on the VSL website?


----------



## Petrucci (Dec 13, 2021)

Tilt & Flow said:


> I know you are trying to be helpful but don't you think this info should be clearly stated on the VSL website?



I think it's somewhere there... maybe))))


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Dec 13, 2021)

Tilt & Flow said:


> I know you are trying to be helpful but don't you think this info should be clearly stated on the VSL website?


I don't get the issue. For every product that has a cross grade discount on it, it says so on that products page. From which libraries you can crossgrade and what the offer is. If it isn't mentioned, there is no offer. Can't be much simpler, right?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 13, 2021)

Imo, VSL can give or not give info on their products at their discretion. And we buy if we want.

I'm 90% sure I can hear 3 distinct layers on the Solo Piccolo, Flute and Clarinette. In the highest octave of the Piccolo, I can hear that they dropped the "PP" layer, which is totally normal because it's not possible to play super softly way up there. Bassons probably only need 2 layers, as they don't change much in timbral colors between soft and load (to my ears). And since you don't usually ask a group of 3 to play very softly, I imagine that the a3 patches (3 players playing unison) only have two layers, which is all we need.

The "Timbre adjust" feature is really interesting. I imagine they've taken samples, extracted the pitch sine waves, then use the remaining "noise" to add on to samples, so kind-of a hybrid sample & modeling approach. Cool that VSL is advancing the technology!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 13, 2021)

I don't know the exact numbers for each instrument, but I know that some instruments have 4 (but don't ask me which one).


----------



## Rich4747 (Dec 13, 2021)

Beat Kaufmann put a Holbergsuite Synchron Woodwinds Demo on his Youtube that blew my gocart doors clear off. Now I have to beg Santa for just one more library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Groctave (Dec 14, 2021)

Just purchased and, wow, it sound great!!! The close mics are wonderful for the dramedy/cartoon I'm working on (I rarely like close mics on most libraries) and the Ambient mix make me want to compose in Herrmann style. Congrats, VSL!

It seems a lot of other woodwinds are coming... Just look at the numbers before the name in the browser:
01 Piccolo flute
02 Flute 1
04 Alto flute
08 Flutes 3
11 Oboe 1
etc.

03 is gonna be the Flute 2 and the 08, 18, 28 and 38 are the ensembles, but what about 05, 06, 07, 09, 10 and so on? Second Alto Flute? Bass Flute? Oboe d'Amore? Heckelphone? Didgeridoo? Vacuum cleaner?
You can't hide, VSL, you just can't!!!


----------



## welltempered (Dec 15, 2021)

Frederick said:


> In the sceencast by Guy Bacos the end titles say he has used additional libraries - all Synchron - except the harp which is just referred to as "Harp". In his previous demos the harp is always from the Synchron-ized special editions. My guess is he's beta testing the Synchron Harp.
> 
> Releasing the Synchron Harp around Christmas would be a fantastic Christmas Gift!


@Frederick : You the man! Is your day job at MI6?


----------



## Guy Bacos (Dec 15, 2021)

Funny, I just posted the same thing on the harp thread without knowing about this post.


----------



## Noeticus (Dec 15, 2021)

Guy Bacos said:


> Funny, I just posted the same thing on the harp thread without knowing about this post.


Wow, I just now see that a Synchron Harp is available!

Profound!!!






HARP - Vienna Symphonic Library


A Lyon & Healy Style 30 Concert Grand harp placed in the large hall of Synchron Stage Vienna with a dedicated player software. In Chromatic Mode the harp is played like any other keyed instrument. In Pedal Mode the software recreates the pedaling mechanism and the scale possibilities of a real harp.




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Dec 17, 2021)

Rather than feeling dumb for being too impatient to first buy four vouchers for the price of three, I'm recognizing that I was able to use saved-up points and capture a freebie (at Best Service) by buying the new Woodwinds directly, so I have no regrets. But I was a bit more patient with the harp, so now I have two leftover vouchers for whatever VSL unleashes at the start of the new year.


----------



## PerryD (Dec 18, 2021)

I am debating whether to get the Synchron Woodwinds or Synchron Percussion 1 with the Synchron Harp, using my vouchers. I am buying from Best Service, so I won't have a 14 day return option. I am concerned about some of the audio issues with the woodwinds that have been posted here. Should I assume VSL will address any issues, or just get the Synchron Harp & Perc 1?


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 18, 2021)

PerryD said:


> I am debating whether to get the Synchron Woodwinds or Synchron Percussion 1 with the Synchron Harp, using my vouchers. I am buying from Best Service, so I won't have a 14 day return option. I am concerned about some of the audio issues with the woodwinds that have been posted here. Should I assume VSL will address any issues, or just get the Synchron Harp & Perc 1?


Depends what else you have I suppose. Do you already have something like Synchronized woodwinds or another decent Woods library? If so i'd go with the Synchron perc 1 and Synchron Harp.


----------



## Ben (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## PerryD (Dec 18, 2021)

Aitcpiano said:


> Depends what else you have I suppose. Do you already have something like Synchronized woodwinds or another decent Woods library? If so i'd go with the Synchron perc 1 and Synchron Harp.


Thanks. It looks like my audio concerns with the Woodwinds were pretty much resolved here on VI-Control. I will order the Harp & Woodwinds.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 18, 2021)

Awesome sounding ensembles. That room is perfect for woodwinds!!


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 20, 2021)

Ben said:


>



Really nice! Has there been any consideration about potentially providing the Cubase files for some of these demos so we can deep dive into the automation approach for the library and learn from it?


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 20, 2021)

pierrevigneron said:


> No crossgrade from synchron-ized woodwinds ☹️


In addition to synchron-ized woodwinds I own MIR including Synchron Stage and Konzerthaus so I do not see any reason to buy Synchron Wood winds. Do I miss something?


----------



## Ronny D. Ana (Dec 20, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> The intro price along with vouchers is a steal. The cross grade whining is a little much.


If a steal is the reason for someone to buy a product than he is suffering drom GAS (Gear Acces Syndrom) I believe. Many customers for example have Synchron-ized Woodwinds an MIR. So where is the steal now? What is the difference between using Synchron-ized Woodwinds including MIR (which you obviously have learned , included in your template, ...) and Synchron Woodwinds for this amount of money? Of course there is some, but not worth the money.
VSL is a cool company of course, I love their products. But sometimes I do not understand why VSL does not want to gain more revenue and satisfy some additional customers.
Probably they have reasons and I and many or some others also have reasons, so all is good and it is no whining.


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2021)

Ronny D. Ana said:


> In addition to synchron-ized woodwinds I own MIR including Synchron Stage and Konzerthaus so I do not see any reason to buy Synchron Wood winds. Do I miss something?


While the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds, especially in combination with MIR, offers wide flexibility, especially for exposed and solo lines, the Synchron Woodwinds integrate way easier with the other Synchron libraries and blend perfectly. Also, it offers muti-mic recordings, as well as a different sound, giving you more possibilities.


----------



## Pixelpoet1985 (Dec 20, 2021)

First, I didn’t know where to post, the other thread is tiring with longer and even longer discussions of the same … things. Why have VSL threads (always) end like this? 

I‘m in for further demos or short audio snippets, because the official ones haven‘t convinced me, neither the walkthroughs / reviews.

I know it‘s subjective, but, for me, demos are a huge part for winning me over. Unfortunately all the latest demos for all Synchron releases were like this. Don‘t want to say that they are bad, they aren‘t, but not to my (and maybe others’?) liking. If you made some John Williams that would be great (apart from Saving Private Ryan, e.g. the beginning of Princess Leia). Or something in this direction, say, classic Hollywood scoring sound, but not epic. Would be another flavour. I remember a demo for Synchron Brass, but it‘s only on YouTube, and not even on the website. This was the only one I really liked.

I know this can be hit or miss to mockup well-known pieces. If a library can‘t handle this or don‘t get me in the mood, I‘m out. It may be stupid, but the first impression counts. Again: subjective, just wanted to add my 2 cents.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 26, 2021)

@Ben Will we get a Solo Clarinet meanwhile in SYW?
The Bass Clarinet has a very good legato and tone, I would hope you keep the same goes for the future solo clarinet.


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2021)

Pedro Camacho said:


> @Ben Will we get a Solo Clarinet meanwhile in SYW?
> The Bass Clarinet has a very good legato and tone, I would hope you keep the same goes for the future solo clarinet.


There is a solo clarinet already included, and a second one will be added via update early 2022.


----------



## Flyo (Dec 26, 2021)

@Ben I don’t own any VSL product because they key license. When “soon” will become available for iLok ? There will be a Syncron bundle package at a fair very good price in near future for your lastest iLokers users? 🙄


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2021)

Flyo said:


> @Ben I don’t own any VSL product because they key license. When “soon” will become available for iLok ? There will be a Syncron bundle package at a fair very good price in near future for your lastest iLokers users? 🙄


Very soon! I can't be more precise, sorry. 
We always have interesting sales going on, but in general they are not better then the intro price. 
If you buy the library now, you will get the iLok license free of charge. Or you can get some vouchers now during the voucher sale and use them in a future sale!


----------



## Flyo (Dec 26, 2021)

Ben said:


> Very soon! I can't be more precise, sorry.
> We always have interesting sales going on, but in general they are not better then the intro price.
> If you buy the library now, you will get the iLok license free of charge. Or you can get some vouchers now during the voucher sale and use them in a future sale!


The intro prices reignites every year like this last one?


----------



## Ben (Dec 26, 2021)

Flyo said:


> The intro prices reignites every year like this last one?


Not necessary. Was the first time for this year's Black Friday, and I don't know if we do something similar next year.


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Dec 30, 2021)

Ben said:


> There is a solo clarinet already included, and a second one will be added via update early 2022.


I just tested the Clarinet and it sounds fantastic!


----------



## markleake (Dec 30, 2021)

Pedro Camacho said:


> I just tested the Clarinet and it sounds fantastic!


From the walkthough video it sounds amazing.

I think this instrument in particular has convinced me to get the library.


----------



## StefVR (Jan 2, 2022)

Ben can you confirm you guys are working hard on native Apple silicon support? I got the Syncron pro Strings and I am thinking hard to really go full VSL by buying the 500 and 100 vouchers together with the woodwinds to buy brass and Elite when on sale next.

Only thing keep me hesitating is the lack of Apple silicon support.

VSL for me is an arm and a leg ahead of competition when it comes to really play the instruments but ultra low latency and perfect performance is key for that too.


----------



## Ben (Jan 2, 2022)

StefVR said:


> Ben can you confirm you guys are working hard on native Apple silicon support?


We did already some optimizations, and one of the next Synchron Player updates should bring performance improvements for Apple Silicon. 
A complete ARM native version will be available hopefully soon after the iLok migration.


----------



## Paul Kopf (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi everybody, 

We just received this video from Matteo Fabiani, featuring our Synchron Woodwinds, so if you have been on the fence about Synchron Woodwinds and Synchron Harp, be quick, because the offer just expired (but there's a grace period):


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2022)

Edit: Sorry, we found an issue that we have to fix, sorry for the inconvenience.
We'll bring the update back online asap, after the issue is fixed!

---- original post ---

We’re finally there: All the second soloists for Synchron Woodwinds are available now as a FREE UPDATE for all registered SY Woodwinds users, along with some mini fixes for the existing instruments.
More choice and different nuances for your woodwind section with Flute 2, Clarinet in Bb 2, Oboe 2 and Bassoon 2!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Congratulations @Ben and @Paul Kopf - what a nice surprise!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Mar 4, 2022)

I don't see the update yet in MyVSL


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 4, 2022)

Yeah


yellow_lupine said:


> I don't see the update yet in MyVSL


Yeah nothing here either. I only have the standard mics, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2022)

@yellow_lupine @Zanshin
Sorry, we found an issue that we have to fix, sorry for the inconvenience.
We'll bring the update back online asap!


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> @yellow_lupine @Zanshin
> Sorry, we found an issue that we have to fix, sorry for the inconvenience.
> We'll bring the update back online asap!


No worries


----------



## holywilly (Mar 4, 2022)

I actually downloaded the not-fixed update. I gotta say the second solo woodwind instruments are lovely, it feel much smoother when crossfading the dynamics, no dynamic bump like 1st instruments. 

@Ben, what’s the fix?

Also, I wish VSL can smooth out the dynamics for the 1st woodwind instruments.


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben, what’s the fix?


Well, I don't know exactly what it is, I have not encountered them myself, but these are getting fixed right now. I guess you will have to re-download the update again, sorry.
But until then please enjoy these instruments


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2022)

This time for real:

We’re finally there: All the second soloists for Synchron Woodwinds are available now as a FREE UPDATE for all registered SY Woodwinds users, along with some mini fixes for the existing instruments.
More choice and different nuances for your woodwind section with Flute 2, Clarinet in Bb 2, Oboe 2 and Bassoon 2!
Check out the audio demos, with Erik Snopko delivering the first example that highlights our second soloists and the whole Synchron Orchestra: Leaving Hogwarts, by John Williams. MORE TO COME!

If you have already downloaded the version we published earlier today, you only need to download and install the Room-Mix of Bassoon 2 and Clarinet 2 again.


----------



## DJiLAND (Mar 4, 2022)

I thought the discount and updates from Synchron Woodwinds would come with the end of the extended promotion!
It's an unexpected gift 
Then the next discount is hopefully Sy Elite Strings for my divisi section. or.. Synchron Piano!


----------



## YahmezTV (Mar 4, 2022)

Exciting stuff.

*Any immediate plans to synchronize the saxes or release synchron saxes? *

I’ve been debating whether or not to snap up the VI saxophones but since it’s one of the few collections that hasn’t been synchronized or re-recorded in a synchron version, i wonder if that’s coming. If so, it might be worth it for me to wait on the VI saxophones, BUT if there is no plans for saxophones this year, it might make sense for me to grab at least the bari, alto, and tenor before the “3 for 2 sale” ends...any advice @Ben ?


----------



## Ben (Mar 4, 2022)

YahmezTV said:


> Exciting stuff.
> 
> *Any immediate plans to synchronize the saxes or release synchron saxes? *
> 
> I’ve been debating whether or not to snap up the VI saxophones but since it’s one of the few collections that hasn’t been synchronized or re-recorded in a synchron version, i wonder if that’s coming. If so, it might be worth it for me to wait on the VI saxophones, BUT if there is no plans for saxophones this year, it might make sense for me to grab at least the bari, alto, and tenor before the “3 for 2 sale” ends...any advice @Ben ?


Well, we don't talk about future products, but it's no secret that at least most VI libraries will get SYized at some point.
IMO: If we will offer SYized Saxophones at some point there will be upgrade discounts + intro pricing discounts, as usual. So you will probably get a really good deal if you make use of the current sale + upgrade later for a small fee.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 4, 2022)

@Ben ,

Thanks for the new additional Synchron Woodwinds Instruments. 

Looking forward to install them.


----------



## Evans (Mar 4, 2022)

Ben said:


> Check out the audio demos, with Erik Snopko delivering the first example that highlights our second soloists and the whole Synchron Orchestra: Leaving Hogwarts, by John Williams.


The main thing this tells me is that I really need to buy some Synchron Percussion. It really stands out as stellar anytime I hear it, even in small use cases.


----------



## ptram (Mar 4, 2022)

Wonderful! And now, since I often write woodwinds _a3_, let's wait for the 3rd soloists! 

Paolo


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 4, 2022)

ptram said:


> Wonderful! And now, since I often write woodwinds _a3_, let's wait for the 3rd soloists!
> 
> Paolo


That would be amazing. I’d expect that to be a separate volume though if it ever materialises.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 4, 2022)

YahmezTV said:


> Exciting stuff.
> 
> *Any immediate plans to synchronize the saxes or release synchron saxes? *
> 
> I’ve been debating whether or not to snap up the VI saxophones but since it’s one of the few collections that hasn’t been synchronized or re-recorded in a synchron version, i wonder if that’s coming. If so, it might be worth it for me to wait on the VI saxophones, BUT if there is no plans for saxophones this year, it might make sense for me to grab at least the bari, alto, and tenor before the “3 for 2 sale” ends...any advice @Ben ?


Synchronized Saxes sounds like some new age funky tight-as-f*** sexy band name.  Someone should form a jazz funk band with that name ASAP.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 4, 2022)

There are fixes here to the 1st chairs? Do we need to download the whole thing?


----------



## Frederick (Mar 4, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> There are fixes here to the 1st chairs? Do we need to download the whole thing?


No, just the update.


----------



## Rubens Tubenchlak (Mar 4, 2022)

2nd oboe and 2nd flute sound great in my opinion, and they will be the first ones in my template. 
Everyone got the 1st bassoon much louder compared to the 2nd? Great 2nd bassoon timbre though, congrats!


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Congratulations @Ben and @Paul Kopf - what a nice surprise!


downloaded today and loving them!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> downloaded today and loving them!


Downloading now! Enjoy David.


----------



## Nicola74 (Mar 5, 2022)

I love Synchron Woodwinds. and this new expansion is great!!
But I found an issue in Oboe 1 in the notes A5, Bb5 and B5 with legato vib.
Am I the only one?


----------



## Ben (Mar 5, 2022)

Nicola74 said:


> I love Synchron Woodwinds. and this new expansion is great!!
> But I found an issue in Oboe 1 in the notes A5, Bb5 and B5 with legato vib.
> Am I the only one?


Thanks for reporting. I can confirm and I've already forwarded this info to the editing team!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Mar 5, 2022)

The new solo instruments sound wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## Ben (Mar 6, 2022)

@Mark Schmieder Please PM me in case the recover process still doesn't work.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 6, 2022)

Everything's working now, and I am very impressed by the second oboe and the other additions!


----------



## Groctave (Mar 11, 2022)

@Ben is the second oboe French or Viennese? Because it's French in the Synchron Player but Viennese on the product page.

You did a great job!


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2022)

Groctave said:


> @Ben is the second oboe French or Viennese? Because it's French in the Synchron Player but Viennese on the product page.
> 
> You did a great job!


Both are French. 
There is a Viennese Oboe in the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds library, but not in the Synchron one.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2022)

In case you didn't notice yet, the Synchron Woodwinds are on sale right now!
We also added an update fixing the reported issues - make sure to get it as well! (@Nicola74 thanks for reporting)


----------



## holywilly (Mar 11, 2022)

@Ben 
Thanks for the woodwinds update, the 2nd soloists are perfect, truly enjoy writing with them. Also, I was expecting new product announcement, oh well.


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2022)

holywilly said:


> @Ben
> Thanks for the woodwinds update, the 2nd soloists are perfect, truly enjoy writing with them. Also, I was expecting new product announcement, oh well.


Stay tuned 
I'm working on something right now - can't wait to share this with you guys!


----------



## Groctave (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Both are French.
> There is a Viennese Oboe in the SYNCHRON-ized Woodwinds library, but not in the Synchron one.


Thanks! That's what I was thinking but there's a typo on the "Content" section of the Synchron Woodwinds page


----------



## holywilly (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Stay tuned
> I'm working on something right now - can't wait to share this with you guys!


That’s the most evil reply ever! I wish it’s within March, cuz life is boring without new VSL releases.


----------



## smellypants (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Stay tuned
> I'm working on something right now - can't wait to share this with you guys!


Damn son tell me more!!! I need my fix!!! 😈😈😈


----------



## zimm83 (Mar 11, 2022)

A multitimbral version of synchron player with the sequencer features of VIPro 2....?


----------



## ptram (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> We also added an update fixing the reported issues - make sure to get it as well!


Ben, if we download the full Woodwinds package again, are the updates 01 and 02 included?

Paolo


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 11, 2022)

ptram said:


> Ben, if we download the full Woodwinds package again, are the updates 01 and 02 included?
> 
> Paolo


I'd also like to know the answer to this. I see library updates for products that I've purchased AFTER the updates and don't know whether I need to apply them or not.


----------



## Nicola74 (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> In case you didn't notice yet, the Synchron Woodwinds are on sale right now!
> We also added an update fixing the reported issues - make sure to get it as well! (@Nicola74 thanks for reporting)



My pleasure


----------



## smellypants (Mar 11, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> I'd also like to know the answer to this. I see library updates for products that I've purchased AFTER the updates and don't know whether I need to apply them or not.


I bought Elite Strings after the slurred legato update and the initial download included that update right off the bat so...

It is confusing though, thats why i'm really looking forward to this ilok/download manager (for the fifth time) update.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Stay tuned
> I'm working on something right now - can't wait to share this with you guys!


Did he say "muted brass"?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 11, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Did he say "muted brass"?


Yup. I distinctly heard hm say that.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 11, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> Yup. I distinctly heard hm say that.


Pfffft he definitely said muted strings not brass.

(I already have mutes for my favorite brass library - Dimension Brass!!!)


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 11, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> Pfffft he definitely said muted strings not brass.
> 
> (I already have mutes for my favorite brass library - Dimension Brass!!!)


Yeah it was definitely muted something! Can't wait !!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Mar 11, 2022)

jamwerks said:


> Yeah it was definitely muted something! Can't wait !!


In fact, I distinctly remember him saying that he would stake his reputation on it....


----------



## wcreed51 (Mar 11, 2022)

No, I think he said muted Elite Strings... Are you listening Ben?


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 11, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> No, I think he said muted Elite Strings... Are you listening Ben?


He is, but he’s staying decidedly muted on the matter.

I actually would like some Synchron Muted Brass. But I feel like it might be the SSP next as they were released longer ago than the brass.


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 11, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> He is, but he’s staying decidedly muted on the matter.
> 
> I actually would like some Synchron Muted Brass. But I feel like it might be the SSP next as they were released longer ago than the brass.


SSP mutes would send me over the moon. Elite mutes would be nifty too. 

Synchron Brass mutes … I’ll probably begrudgingly buy if-when too grumble.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> In case you didn't notice yet, the Synchron Woodwinds are on sale right now!
> We also added an update fixing the reported issues - make sure to get it as well! (@Nicola74 thanks for reporting)



Is this score available anywhere? I don't see it on Hal Leonard. Great mockup!


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Is this score available anywhere? I don't see it on Hal Leonard. Great mockup!


Maybe @Erisno knows


----------



## Ben (Mar 11, 2022)

ptram said:


> Ben, if we download the full Woodwinds package again, are the updates 01 and 02 included?
> 
> Paolo


Update 2 includes Update 1, but the updates are not included in the base download file, so you have to download and install both to get everything.


----------



## ptram (Mar 11, 2022)

Ben said:


> Update 2 includes Update 1, but the updates are not included in the base download file, so you have to download and install both to get everything.


So, what is needed is the base files, and the latest updates files. Trashing away anything else (that is, Update 01).

Paolo


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2022)

I bought Synchron woodwinds last week, and so far I like what I hear and what it does. 
However, I find the Clarinets to be much softer compared to the rest of the library, where the Oboes are a bit more upfront.
The mic and room settings are the default ones, so one would think the library is balanced by VSL before they launched it, but to my ears it is not. No doubt I can balance it myself, but maybe I'm simply missing something, which saves me time?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 14, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I bought Synchron woodwinds last week, and so far I like what I hear and what it does.
> However, I find the Clarinets to be much softer compared to the rest of the library, where the Oboes are a bit more upfront.
> The mic and room settings are the default ones, so one would think the library is balanced by VSL before they launched it, but to my ears it is not. No doubt I can balance it myself, but maybe I'm simply missing something, which saves me time?


That's probably due to the placement of the instruments on the stage when they did the recording. As you can see, oboes are in the front row right, clarinets on the back left.






It will probably help a bit to play with the mics and saturation and/or compression effects on the clarinets to give them a bit more presence if you feel they don't blend well for your purpose.


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 14, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> I bought Synchron woodwinds last week, and so far I like what I hear and what it does.
> However, I find the Clarinets to be much softer compared to the rest of the library, where the Oboes are a bit more upfront.
> The mic and room settings are the default ones, so one would think the library is balanced by VSL before they launched it, but to my ears it is not. No doubt I can balance it myself, but maybe I'm simply missing something, which saves me time?


Try Ambience Mixpresets for oboes. You could also change the balance of mics a bit eg Close, Mid against Decca, Surr.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's probably due to the placement of the instruments on the stage when they did the recording. As you can see, oboes are in the front row right, clarinets on the back left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Since I play in a professional ortchestra, I know how they're seated,but this difference is too much.
Experimenting with different mic positions and so on, is okay for me, but one would expect the library to be well balanced when purchased and unfortunately this is not the case.

Edit: it's 2nd Oboe which is pretty loud, but clarinets are on the soft side.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Sep 14, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> but one would expect the library to be well balanced when purchased and unfortunately this is not the case.


It is well balanced, but a different flavour than what you expect. I had the same feeling as you about the Synchron Ww library, so I switched to Synchon-ized WW which are more focussed on the individual instruments as opposed to Synchron WW which is more focussed on the WW section as an ensemble. I really want WW to be able to solo, so made the switch. Maybe that goes for you too? Just a thought


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2022)

I own the Synchronized WW as well, but they sound a bit muffled to me compared to the new Synchron WW, especially Flutes. Still a very nice library BTW!


----------



## holywilly (Sep 14, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> Thanks. Since I play in a professional ortchestra, I know how they're seated,but this difference is too much.
> Experimenting with different mic positions and so on, is okay for me, but one would expect the library to be well balanced when purchased and unfortunately this is not the case.
> 
> Edit: it's 2nd Oboe which is pretty loud, but clarinets are on the soft side.


Maybe you wanna balance each each instrument by adjusting the CC7, that’s what I do.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2022)

Yes, that's what I'm doing now, plus some other Room mixes as well. Makes quite some difference


----------



## Petrucci (Sep 14, 2022)

Woodie1972 said:


> Yes, that's what I'm doing now, plus some other Room mixes as well. Makes quite some difference


I found that if I'm using Surround To Stereo Wide Mixpresets for all Synchron instruments I lower down Woodwinds by around 9-9.6db compared to Strings. With other Mixpresets though this is different too.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have the standard library, so no surround mics. But tweaking the Room mix and volume settings does already help a lot


----------

